# The New Guy



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum as well as new to the sport of snowboarding. I went yesterday with some rental gear that I rented here on base and the gear was HORRIBLE. It's really hard to learn what you are doing wrong if your gear is crap to begin with. The snowboard was twice as thick as the ones the people I went with was, and it was totally flat and had no natural cure to the underside, as well as heavy as hell! The boots were so worn in they cut into my shins.

but overall I had a good time. I got farther down the hill by falling than I did on the board lol. I hope to learn some techniques from this site I can use to better my performance on the slope. I am seriously considering going to a proshop and having them size me into some good gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

good choice. it doesent sound like you had to many problems with board sizing as you did just complete shit rental equipment. but both of those problems will be solved by going to a local shop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah they guy put me on a 162 and Im barely 6' tall.. I talked to a guy at the slope who has been bording for about 6 years and he said I would be better off around a 155-160 for more control etc.. I have big feet so my toes hang over the board so this is a problem. I found a good deal at a local sports equipment store $400 for a burton board, freestyle bindings and some boots didnt seem like a bad deal but Im gonna check out a local snowboard pro shop first and see what they can work me into.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

RGBvsCMYK said:


> Yeah they guy put me on a 162 and Im barely 6' tall.. I talked to a guy at the slope who has been bording for about 6 years and he said I would be better off around a 155-160 for more control etc.. I have big feet so my toes hang over the board so this is a problem. I found a good deal at a local sports equipment store $400 for a burton board, freestyle bindings and some boots didnt seem like a bad deal but Im gonna check out a local snowboard pro shop first and see what they can work me into.


well are you gonna ride all mountain or park more???


im about 6'3 and i rock a 155 wide. but you wont catch me on trials or backcountry a whol lot. thats sizing is mostly for rails and park stuff.

how much do you weigh?? and what size foot do you have>?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

well once I can figure it all out I would like to hit the park and halfpipes etc I used to do all that when I aggro bladed. I wear a 12/13 boot (depends on the boot manufac. and the liner) and Im about 190 lbs


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

your gonna want a wide board then for sure, and id say for a decent all mountain/ park board size around a 157, 160.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 6'3 180 and I ride a 165. You could go up to that if you're in really deep snow. I rode a 158 on groomed crud in the mid west. Depends on what kind of snow you are on as well.

EDIT: Oh also, welcome to the boards, heh.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im 6'0 175 and I ride a 157 for my all around


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

5'10 165lbs.. i ride 158 on both mountain and park.. its alot of preference i guess


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

5'11, 170lbs Newest board is a 162. Also have two 155s and a 159. 12 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I finally bought my own gear and I can't wait to take it out to the slopes and try it out. I couldnt pass up the deal, burton boots board and bindings for $450, not too bad of a deal for a starter set...

I got the 
Tribute Boots
157 Bullet Wide Board
Freestyle Bindings

I want to go this weekend but its effin cold as monkey balls here right now so I think the snow in the hills would be ice.. I will call them closer to the weekend and ask what their weather conditions are like.

Now to find out if Im actually goofy foot or not, right now I think they set it for 15°(L) and 6°(R) because I told them i was goofy. I tried it on and it feels kinda weird but I dunno, I think Im gonna go 0° on my left and 12° or so on my right foot.


----------

